# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  El 37% de la cuenca del Guadalquivir presenta un mal estado ecológico

## Embalses

17-11-2008 (Málaga hoy)Málaga hoy

Hasta el 37,8% de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir no cumple hoy con los objetivos medioambientales establecidos por Europa y se da ya por casi imposible conseguir en 2015 la meta de los caudales ecológicos a los que obliga la Directiva Marco de Agua. La evaluación del estado de las masas de agua elaborada por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) a la hora de preparar el nuevo Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación destaca que un 33,95% de las aguas superficiales corre el riesgo de incumplir en siete años con la normativa europea, un porcentaje que sube al 68,33% en las aguas subterráneas .

La Cuenca del Guadalquivir, la que da de beber a 3,8 millones de andaluces, tiene serios problemas de contaminación, fundamentalmente en los ríos de su margen izquierda, que es donde se concentran la mayoría de la población y en la que hay una actividad agrícola más intensa relacionada con el regadíos. Y es que es ahí donde radica buena parte del problema: aún no se obtienen unos niveles aceptables de depuración en los vertidos urbanos e industriales en un 65% de los municipios y los nutrientes agrícolas, la erosión y los fitosanitarios continúan fuera de control.

Hasta tal punto que Agustín Argüelles, jefe de la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica de la CHG, afirma que aún poniendo en marcha todas las medidas previstas para reducir la contaminación difusa que generan los fitosanitaríos sería ya imposible conseguir alcanzar los objetivos europeos.

Las alteraciones morfológicas, la degradación de la vegetación de ribera, las extracciones por encima del caudal que permite la recuperación de los acuíferos y la regulación constituyen otros de los grandes problemas de las aguas del Guadalquivir

Para evaluar el estado de la demarcación desde la CHG se ha seguido un estudio pormenorizado a lo largo de las 431 masas de aguas existentes, teniendo en cuenta once valores que permiten definir el estado biológico, el hidromofológico y el físico-químico. En los grandes ejes del Guadalquivir y el Genil se ha detectado, por ejemplo, que uno de los principales impedimentos para conseguir la buena situación ecológica de sus caudales es el alto índice de alteración por las barreras artificiales levantadas, hay que tener en cuenta que se trata de una de las cuencas más reguladas del España.

La Directiva Marco obliga a proteger, mejorar y regenerar todas las masas de agua superficial a más tardar antes de 2015, utilizándose para su evaluación una comparación de las condiciones actuales con las que habría en una situación natural, sin alteración de la cuenca. Agustín Argüelles considera ya imposible conseguir este objetivo en el plazo previsto por Bruselas, entre otras razones, por el alto coste que tendrían las medidas a aplicar en tan poco espacio de tiempo, por lo que España tendría que acogerse a las excepciones que, con restricciones, prevé la legislación.

----------

